# [emerge] Problème avec  gnome-desktop [Résolu]

## smu

B'soir,

Je souhaiterais m'essayer à C# donc je me décide à installer monodevelop mais le paquet gnome-desktop est récalcitrant.

Voilà le sortie console :

 *Quote:*   

> make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.20.3/work/gnome-desktop-2.20.3/desktop-docs/fdl'
> 
> xsltproc -o fdl-C.omf --stringparam db2omf.basename fdl --stringparam db2omf.format 'docbook' --stringparam db2omf.dtd "-//OASIS//DT
> 
> D DocBook XML V4.1.2//EN" --stringparam db2omf.lang C --stringparam db2omf.omf_dir "/usr/share/omf" --stringparam db2omf.help_dir "/
> ...

 

Et voici le résultat d'un emerge --info :

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz
> ...

 

Si un participant a une idée sur le problème, je suis preneur.

smuLast edited by smu on Mon Mar 24, 2008 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas gnome ; je ne connais rien au c#   :Wink: 

mais ta sortie d'erreur donne

 *Quote:*   

> File "/usr/bin/xml2po", line 35, in <module>
> 
> import libxml2
> 
> ImportError: No module named libxml2 

 

donc question :

as-tu  *Quote:*   

> libxml2

  d'installé ?

"chez-moi"

```
eix libxml2 

[I] dev-libs/libxml2

     Available versions:  (2)  2.6.30-r1 (~)2.6.31

   {bootstrap build debug doc examples ipv6 python readline test}

     Installed versions:  2.6.31(2)(23:52:54 09.03.2008)(python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -ipv6 -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.xmlsoft.org/

     Description:         Version 2 of the library to manipulate XML files
```

bonne chance :jlp

----------

## smu

B'soir,

Merci pour la piste mais libxml2 est bien installé...

smu

----------

## Desintegr

Réinstalle le avec le USE python.

----------

## smu

B'soir,

C'est le cas...

smu

----------

## Desintegr

Réinstalle le car il est surement mal installé. Le module libxml2.py ne doit pas être installé sur ton système :

```
equery f libxml2 | grep /libxml2.py$

/usr/lib64/python2.5/site-packages/libxml2.py
```

----------

## smu

B'jour,

La commande me donne :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> equery f libxml2 | grep /libxml2.py$
> 
> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/libxml2.py
> ...

 

Est ce que cela pourrait être un problème de chemin d'accès ?

smu

----------

## Desintegr

Python 2.5 est installé sur ta machine et il est surement utilisé lors de l'installation des logiciels.

Le module python libxml2 est installé pour Python 2.4 uniquement  sur ta machine, c'est surement cela qui pose problème.

----------

## smu

B'jour,

Finalement, j'ai réinstallé libxml2 sur ton conseil et cela fonctionne. Effectivement, j'ai python2.5 d'installer.

Merci

smu

----------

## YetiBarBar

As tu lancé :

```
python-updater
```

lorsque que tu as fait la mise à jour de python-2.4 vers python-2.5?

----------

## regomodo

i know that this is the French subforum, but i had exactly the same problem. Using the python USE flag worked

----------

